# Sous-tendre /sous-tendu



## Drareg

kikoo. 
Comment pourais-je traduire en espagnol (El Salvador) Sous-tendre ?

elle sous-tend la mobilisation des membres de la communauté...........
 
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## GURB

Hola
implica o conlleva


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Drareg said:


> kikoo.
> Comment pourais-je traduire en espagnol (El Salvador) Sous-tendre ?
> 
> elle *sous-tend* la mobilisation des membres de la communauté...........
> 
> Merci de votre aide.



Las propuestas de *GURB* -*implica o conlleva-*, serían totalmente correctas si la frase fuese: elle *sous entend* la mobilisation ...

¿Está tu frase bien transcrita, *Drareg*?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonsoir,

En efecto necesitamos algo más de contexto, por ejemplo ¿qué representa este _elle_?

Sin más contexto lo traduciría por: _se basa en/ se apoya en/ presupone_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Mandinica

Bonjour,
Je cherche à traduire *en espagnol* la fin de cette expression : "une publication sur les pratiques économiques solidaires initiées par les femmes et l’analyse *des modèles de développement qui les sous-tendent*". 
"una publicación sobre las prácticas económicas solidarias iniciadas por mujeres y análisis de los modelos de desarrollo que …"


----------



## Marlluna

sous-tendre: servir de base


----------



## Mandinica

Merci pour ce coup de pouce !
J'ai finalement traduit comme suit : "las prácticas económicas solidarias iniciadas por mujeres y la análisis de los modelos de desarrollo en los cuales se basan." Cette traduction est-elle correcte ?


----------



## GURB

Bonjour
Attention au genre de _análisis_!* las *mujeres
Je dirais: _en los que se sustentan_


----------



## Marlluna

Haz caso a Gurb, Mandinica.


----------



## afaf

*Hola todos !!!*

*Pour la mise en oeuvre des valeurs de responsabilité, d’équité et de solidarité qui sous-tendent notre approche globale, nous voulons *

*intento : *

Para la puesta en practica de los valores de responsabilidad, de la equidad y de la solidaridad que sirven de base nuestra aproximación global, querriamos:

corregirme por favor

gracias de antemano


----------



## Domtom

afaf said:


> Pour la mise en oeuvre des valeurs de responsabilité, d’équité et de solidarité qui sous-tendent notre approche globale, nous voulons


 
Mi intento:

Para la práctica de los valores de responsabilidad, de equidad y de solidaridad acordes con nuestro enfoque global, queremos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- que sustentan

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## minipog

"sustentar" significa "sostener", "mantener", lo que no traduce exactamente el término "sous-tendre". "Sous-tendre" significa que no es visible, pero es relacionado.
_Por ejemplo, el problema de la deuda de los paises del Tercer Mundo "sous-tend" el de las relaciones entre el Norte y el Sur. 

_No sé si se va a entenderme...

Mi traduccion :  _"Para la puesta en práctica de los valores de responsabilidad, de equidad y de solidaridad que están a raíz de nuestro enfoque global, queremos..."_


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Sous-tendre:


> Être à la base (concrète ou abstraite) de.


Sinónimo: étayer
Sustentar.


> Basar o fundamentar una cosa en otra:


Pero creo que la primera traducción (de Afaf) es muy acertada .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## minipog

ESTA A RAIZ DE ! _¿_Por qué no?


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Buenas y santas... yo de nuevo.

La frase que me trae de cabeza es la siguiente: "... Un humour qui *sous-tendait* une arabophobie ambiante dans une période...".

Al principio me parecía  que debería traducirse por "... Un humor que sostenía  una arabofobia ambiente en un período...".

Pero no he encontrado en ningún diccionario bilingüe en línea  el giro "sous-tendait"
Y, cuando busco "sostener" en francés los diccionarios me dicen  "soutenir".

Sólo en el "Trésor"  encontré   "sous-tendre", pero me parece más ligado a la geometría que a otra cosa.

Y en el Word Reference-Español-Definición  aparece el verbo "subtender"  y dice: <<tr. geom. Unir una línea recta los extremos de un arco de curva o de una línea quebrada>>
¿alguna idea?

Gracias por adelantado

Jorge Aldao


----------



## Pinairun

¿Un humor que mantenía, soportaba, que era la base de una arabofobia ambiental...?

Saludos


----------



## Jorge Aldao

Pinairun... Gracias....  
Veo que mi inicial idea de traducirlo por sostenía no andaba desencaminado...  pero creo que me voy a decidir por traducirlo, un poco libremente, de la siguiente manera:  "Un humor que era el fundamento de  un clima de arabofobia".
He aprendido que, aunque se parecen mucho,  sous-tendre no implica  la relación directa y visible que supone soutenir.
Dime... movieron mi pregunta a este hilo lo que me parece perfecto.
**** Géré par PM. Martine (Mod...)
Gracias

Jorge Aldao


----------



## noroeme

La traducción correcta de este verbo "sous-tendre" en todas estas frases es "*subyacer*" (lo que subyace  tras...)
(salvo en geometría, donde es subtender, como ya se dijo arriba)


----------



## henri_micho

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola buenos días, traduzco u teto de Geografía y en un párrafo dice hablando de la crisis petrolera de la década de los 70: "Les Arabes sont sont alors asssimilables  aux acteurs (...) face aux compagnies (...) elles-mêmes sous-tendues par les acteurs politiques des Etats."

Mi pregunta es ¿cómo traducen sous-tendues?

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Cenimurcia

Hola : 
attention, "sous-tendues" vient du verbe "sous-tendre", tu t'es trompé d'entrée   j'espère que ce lien te sera utile : 
**** Los hilos han sido unidos, gracias. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## totor

Marlluna said:


> sous-tendre: servir de base





GURB said:


> Je dirais: _en los que se sustentan_





minipog said:


> _están _a en la_ raíz de nuestro enfoque global_





noroeme said:


> La traducción correcta de este verbo "sous-tendre" en todas estas frases es "*subyacer*" (lo que subyace  tras...)
> (salvo en geometría, donde es subtender, como ya se dijo arriba)



Una buena síntesis, Noroeme  .

Mi frase dice "de nombreuses données montrent comment des dysfonctionnements ou des dommages dans le cerveau peuvent sous-tendre une multitude de handicaps cognitifs, émotionnels et comportementaux […]"


----------



## Mirelia

noroeme said:


> La traducción correcta de este verbo "sous-tendre" en todas estas frases es "*subyacer*" (lo que subyace  tras...)
> (salvo en geometría, donde es subtender, como ya se dijo arriba)



Pasados unos añitos, expreso mi total acuerdo con la opción por "subyacer". En buena parte de los casos de _sous-tendre _me presta una ayuda invalorable.


----------



## Drareg

Efectivamente, es cierto. Mol gracias.


----------



## soplamocos

Buenas, mi francés es realmente malo por que si pueden contestar en español (o en inglés) estaré muy agradecido.
Tengo el siguiente problema: no logro comprender bien una definición por el uso de un término que en español no existe per se, o al menos eso creo: _subtenida_. La definición, que trata sobre el valor del signo lingüístico, dice: 

"Todos los valores son de oposición y no se definen más que por su diferencia. Opuestos, se mantienen en mutua relación de necesidad. Una oposición está, por fuerza de las cosas, _subtenida _de necesidad, como la necesidad da cuerpo a la oposición"

Ahora bien, por contexto entiendo _subtenida_ como _supeditada_, pero no estoy seguro. Comparé la edición que leí, de 1978, con una más reciente de 1997 y mantiene el mismo término, por lo que acudí al original en francés y este utiliza el término 'sous-tendue'.

"C’est que toutes les valeurs sont d’oppo­sition et ne se définissent que par leur différence. Oppo­sées, elles se maintiennent en mutuelle relation de nécessité. Une opposition est, par la force des choses, _sous-tendue_ de nécessité, comme la nécessité donne corps à l’opposition".

Como dije, mi francés es muy malo. Entiendo _tendue _como 'tendido', como en 'el tendido eléctrico' o 'las manos tendidas', es decir, como dos líneas que unen, que se enlazan desde extremos opuestos, pero 'sous', por lo bajo, por debajo... Pero a lo mejor estoy pensando para el traste, suponiendo de mas y es por eso que me gustaría saber qué piensan de la palabra _sous-tendue.

_¡Gracias!


----------

